# Devolo dLan 200 AVplus



## lollmann (16. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich habe mir 3 Adapter 200 AVplus gekauft und diese wie beschrieben installiert ...
mein problem ist, ich habe bei meinem Windows XP-Rechner des Adapter angeschlossen funktioniert sofort auch ohne Treiber zu installieren... aber bei meinem Windows 7 (64bit) funktioniert gar nichts ...
die 3 Kontrolllämpchen leuchten aber ich bekomme kein Internet rein dh.:

ich habe den Adapter ohne Treiber angeschlossen - geht nicht (kein lokales gerät)

ich habe den Adapter mit Treiber angeschlossen   - geht nicht (kein lokales gerät)

dann war ich auf der Devolo HP und habe mir ein Treiber Update für Win 7 (64bit) runtergeladen dies auf dem Rechner installiert und jetzt kommt zwar nicht mehr die Meldung "kein lokales Gerät" dafür aber 
"Bitte schließen sie ein dLan-Gerät an ihre Netzwerkkarte oder überprüfen sie die Kabelverbindung"

und nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter ... viell. könnt ihr mir helfen wäre euch sehr dankbar

MfG Lollmann


----------



## Stuntman1962 (16. März 2011)

Normalerweise brauchst du da keine Treiber zu installieren. Du musst eigentlich nur etwas installieren, wenn du das Signal verschlüsseln möchtest. 
Ich habe so ein Set von MSI. Da musste man keine Treiber aufspielen, sondern nur an den Adapter einen Knopf eine zeitlang drücken.

Ich denke also, dass du einen der Adapter nicht richtig eingestellt hast. 
Versuche mal den Adapter, den du jetzt am XP Rechner hast, an den Windows 7 Rechner zu stecken. Vorher aber die Treiber deinstallieren. 
Oder einfach mal ein anderes Netzwerkkabel ausprobieren.


----------



## lollmann (16. März 2011)

das mit dem neuen Kabel wäre eine Idee gewesen, funktioniert aber auch nicht. 

habe auch schon den anderen Adapter von dem XP-Rechner probiert und meines wissens habe ich allgemein schon alles ausprobiert...
mit Treiber ohne Treiber mit und ohne Update und natürlich auch mit und ohne Verschlüsselung ... aber alles was ich ohne Update mache ... - Meldung: kein lokales Gerät ... und alles was ich mit Update probiere ... - Meldung: dLan-Gerät anschließen oder Kabel prüfen 

also würde ich darauf Tippen das es was mit der Netzwerkkarte zu tun hat ... wenn noch jemand der Meinung ist habt ihr da vorschläge was ich tun könnte?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (16. März 2011)

Funktioniert die Netzwerkarte, wenn sie nur per Lankabel an dem Router angeschlossen ist?


----------



## lollmann (16. März 2011)

also bis vor kurzem hatte ich w-lan und da lief alles perfekt nur jetzt sind wir umgezogen und haben uns für dLan entschieden ....


----------



## Stuntman1962 (16. März 2011)

Bist du sicher, dass du deine Lankarte aktiviert hast und das die Treiber dafür aufgespielt sind?
Hast du das mit dem Lankabel ausprobiert? Siehe#4
Ansonsten könnte es noch sein, dass du zwei Stromkreise benutzt und du deshalb keinen Empfang hast.


----------



## lollmann (16. März 2011)

was meinst du mit Siehe#4? und wo kann ich die aktivieren/deaktivieren?


----------



## Stuntman1962 (16. März 2011)

Mit #4 meine ich Beitrag 4! Du sollst zunächst versuchen, den PC mit einem Lankabel direkt mit dem Router zu verbinden. Das heißt, du sollst den DLan Adapter nicht zwischenschalten. Wenn du dann auch keine Verbindung hast, stimmt etwas mit der Netztwerkkarte nicht. Dann musst du im Gerätemänager schauen, ob da bei Netzwerkarte ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen ist. Sollte das so sein, hat er die Karte nicht erkannt. Dann fehlen wahrscheinlich die Treiber. 
Du kannst auch über das Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter gehen. Dort auf Adaptereinstellungen klicken. Da müsstest du dann deine Netzwerkkarte sehen. Da müsste Lanverbindung stehen und die muss aktiviert sein. 
Und wie gesagt, wenn du zwei Stromkreise nutzt, kann es sein, dass du deswegen keine Verbindung bekommst.


----------



## lollmann (17. März 2011)

also ich hab jetzt mal in dem Geräte-Manager geschaut und da steht Ethernet-Controller fehlt ...

aber wenn ich im Internet danach suche dann finde ich nichts nutzbares drüber alle Treiber die ich da gefunden habe nimmt der Rechner nicht an oder sind nicht für die Win 7 64bit version


----------



## Stuntman1962 (17. März 2011)

Wenn der Ethernet Controller fehlt, kommt man auch nicht ins Internet. 
Da du ja ein Netzwerkkabel anschließen kannst, gehe ich ja mal davon aus, dass auf deinem Mainbord ein Netzwerkanschluss ist.
War das Windows 7 schon aufgespielt oder hast du es aufgespielt?
Bei deinem Mainboard müsste eigentlich eine CD bei sein. Auf dieser CD müssten auch die Treiber für den Controller sein. 
Wenn nicht musst du nachschauen, welches Mainboard du hast. Das kann man unter anderem mit dem Programm CPU-Z. 
Dort kannst du dann die genaue Bezeichnung deines Mainboards sehen. Wenn du das hast gehst du auf die Herstellerseite und lädst die Treiber dort runter.


----------



## lollmann (17. März 2011)

win 7 war noch nicht bei dem Rechner dabei ... war Vista 
mh das wird mir langsam zu aufwendig  
also ins Internet kam ich ja schon ... hatte ja bis vor kurzem W-Lan


----------



## Stuntman1962 (17. März 2011)

Klar bist du mit WLan ins Internet gekommen. Da hast du ja wahrscheinlich einen USB-Stick benutzt. Aber weil du von Vista auf Win7 gewechselt bist, hast du vergessen die Treiber mit aufzuspielen, die für den Netzwerkanschluss auf deinem Board wichtig sind. 

An sich ist das alles nicht aufwendig. Das wird es erst, wenn man einfach ein neues Betriebssystem aufspielt und eigentlich nicht weiß, was man da macht. 
Aber mach dir nichts daraus. So ist es wahrscheinlich den meisten hier ergangen. Mir auch!

Such noch mal die CD's von deinem Board bzw. Computer. Da ist alles drauf, was du brauchst.

Was mir aber auch schleierhaft ist, warum immer alle die teuren Devolo Kits kaufen!


----------



## lollmann (17. März 2011)

dazu kann ich dir keine antwort geben  mir wurden sie gekauft 

joa also ich hab meinen alten Rechner schon paar mal auseinandergebaut und wieder zusammen gesetzt  usw... hat immer alles funktioniert aber was mit der Software zu tun is joa da häng ich ein bisschen hinterher


----------



## Stuntman1962 (17. März 2011)

Hast du das den jetzt mal versucht mit den Treibern?

Sei mir nicht böse. Da ich schon etwas älter bin und morgen früh raus muss, gehe ich jetzt mal schlafen. 

Ich denke morgen abend könnte ich dir wieder helfen.


----------



## lollmann (20. März 2011)

nene ich wär dir nicht böse  muss selber jeden morgen um 6:30 anfangen zu Arbeiten (Azubi) 

mh also die letzen Tage hatte ich keine Zeit aber heute auch wenn schönes Wetter ist  muss ich mir die Zeit nehmen 

also ich schau mal nach den Treibern .... wenn ich was finde sag ich sofort bescheid


----------



## lollmann (20. März 2011)

also um ehrlich zu sein kapier ich grade gar nichts mehr 
auf meinem MB steht kein Name und wenn ich mit dem was drauf steht im Internet suche finde ich nichts richtiges 
ich glaube ich bräuchte da nochmal deine Hilfe / einen Tipp


----------



## Stuntman1962 (20. März 2011)

Bin gerade erst zu Hause. Habe das komplette WE durchgearbeitet. 

Also irgend etwas müsste auf deinem Mainboard stehen. 
1. Hast du CPU-Z runtergeladen und installiert?. Kann man hier bei PCGH. Da kann man sehen, was du für ein Board hast! 
2. Hast du einen Komplettrechner? Wenn ja waren da Support-CD's dabei, wo alles drauf sein müsste. Wenn du die nicht mehr hast,  musst du beim Hersteller deines Komplett-PC nachfragen/nachschauen und dort die Treiber runterladen.
Ansonsten hilft auch schon mal, wenn man auf dem Computer nach neuer Hardware suchen lässt. Wenn er dann etwas findet, zeigt er dir an was er gefunden hat. Dann aufschreiben, was es ist und zunächst versuchen die Treiber automatisch zu suchen. 
Wenn keine Treiber gefunden werden, bekommst du das angezeigt. Dann musst du das Gerät, welches gefunden wurde mal googlen.


----------



## lollmann (21. März 2011)

ja ich habe einen von Packard-Bell

mein Mainboardmodel ist: 
FMP55
Chipset:
Intel             DMI Host Bridge
Southbride: (ka was des is aber viell hilfts )
Intel P55
LPCIO: (auch keine Ahnung):
ITE              IT 8720


wäre sehr nett wenn du mir bei der suche behilflich sein könntest  ich kapiers nemme so ganz  und ich möchte meinen Rechner so schnell wie möglich wieder aus dem Keller holen


----------



## Stuntman1962 (21. März 2011)

Also bei Packard Bell kann man ins Downloadcenter gehen und da für seinen Computer alles runterladen. Du musst nur nach deinem Computer suchen. Bei deinem Mainboard habe ich festgestellt, dass u.a. auch Acer dieses Board verbaut.
Besser ist es aber bei Packard Bell zu suchen. 

Ich verstehe nur nicht, wieso du deine Support-CD's nicht findest. Seit wann hast du den Rechner denn?
Gib mal eine genaue Bezeichnung deines Rechners. Bei Packard Bell gibt es nämlich ganz viele!


----------



## lollmann (22. März 2011)

ähm den Rechner habe ich noch nicht all zu lange ...  aber wie gesagt wir sind erst umgezogen und warscheinlich sind die CD`s mit in den Keller gewandert und der sieht noch aus wie sau 

die bezeichnung des Rechners ist Packard Bell I-Xtreme I 7200 I5-750 steht auf der Rechnung

und auf dem Rechner selber ist ein Aufkleber wo steht: I-Xtreme M57 40

aber den gibt es im Downloadcenter nicht da steht immer nur was von PT und PV und ich hab keine Ahnung was die damit meinen


----------



## Stuntman1962 (22. März 2011)

Normalerweise müsste dein PC der PTU  36 sein. Den gab es aber offensichtlich nur mit Windows 7 und da braucht man wohl keine LAN-Treiber, weil Windows 7 dein Lan erkennen müsste. 
Also gehe ich davon aus, dass du ein Vorgängermodell hast bzw. den Ethernetcontroller deaktiviert hast. 
Ich würde mal da anrufen, wo du den PC gekauft hast und fragen, welche Treiber du runterladen musst.

Ansonsten schaue noch mal bei Packard Bell, der PTU14, 20 und 30 haben Intel Treiber für Lan. Da du auf deinem Board einen Intelchipsatz hast, kann es nur einer von diesen Treibern sein. Am besten du versuchst es erst mit dem 30er


----------

